

A Plea to iOS Developers - gdubs
http://gregorywieber.com/a_plea_to_ios_developers.html

======
bking
That is a great idea. I haven't even thought about the weight of the pictures
meant for the retina display on an iPad. When I build up an iPad retina app I
will definitely not be forcing the mass of data down an iPhone user's throat.

------
felixcollins
Your post is very hard to read. White text against a photograph is a poor
design choice.

~~~
gdubs
Right -- the design theme was originally created for short, featured items on
my homepage, and I agree that it's not very good for longer form pieces. I'm
going to update it soon...

